

Show HN: Moltin - eCommerce API - AJSturrock
https://moltin.com

======
AJSturrock
Please let me know what you think about this, we're open to feedback!

~~~
sytse
Looks nice! What software stack are build you on?

~~~
jHoldroyd
Hey co-founder here. Thanks, we're built on PHP, nginx, Postgres and redis
running on AWS.

~~~
sytse
What performance problems are the hardest to solve? Do you have some
performance data?

~~~
AJSturrock
One of the biggest problems we faced from the offset was optimising our PHP
codebase and to get the best response times possible.

There was only so much we could do before we hit the limits of the existing
system, and turning to HHVM really helped to push our API further.

Here's some simple benchmarks we did whilst we were optimising:
[http://i.imgur.com/vFOXWfl.png](http://i.imgur.com/vFOXWfl.png)

~~~
sytse
Thanks for the benchmarks, they look interesting. Any issues you ran into with
the HHVM?

~~~
outrunthewolf
We certainly did. HHVM doesn't support postgres well straight out of the box.

We managed to patch a third-party driver to give us the functionality we
needed.

[https://github.com/PocketRent/hhvm-pgsql](https://github.com/PocketRent/hhvm-
pgsql)

~~~
sytse
Interesting, thanks!

------
samiq
awesome idea guys and very timely as I just started to look to how hack
together an ecommerce back end for an app we have in the works. will be giving
it a try this weekend!

~~~
AJSturrock
Nice, if you have any questions or need any help just let us know!

------
randx
Hey, did you open-source anything?

